# tendo achilles lengthening



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello all,

Doc states perc triple hemisection, 2 lateral and 1 medial were performed for tnedo achilles lenghening.

I'm thinking 27606 but doc states 27685...Any feedback please.

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## KMfromLV (May 10, 2011)

*Tendon Lenthening*

27606 is for just a tenotomy.  If he did an actual lenthening then it would be 27685


----------

